
MOSP, A platform for creating, editing and sharing, always valid, JSON objects - cedricbonhomme
https://github.com/CASES-LU/MOSP
======
cedricbonhomme
The advantage here is that you can deploy a dedicated specialized instance for
you needs. Just by defining a set of JSON schemas. For example this one is
dedicated to information security:
[https://objects.monarc.lu](https://objects.monarc.lu)

A Web visual JSON editor is available for authenticated users. (Based on the
JSON-editor project)

Ask if you have questions.

------
verdverm
Might take a look at Cuelang. It will solve this problem like go mods and
imports.

[https://cuelang.org](https://cuelang.org)

